# Will this Ford loader fit my 2600 tractor?



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello Ford tractor folks. I need some help. I recently purchased a Ford 2600 tractor, and I'm trying to put a loader on it. I've found a Ford loader that I'm hoping might fit my 2600. The seller didn't remember what model of Ford tractor it came from but he thinks it was an industrial tractor. The numbers on the plate attached to the loader are 19-638 (or the 6 might be a 5) and the other number is CL-I0907. I was hoping that someone out there might be able to give me info on the loader or whether or not it will fit my tractor. I appreciate any help anyone can offer.
Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jim,

According to the New Holland Online Parts Store, the numbers 19-638 represent a Ford 735 series loader. Manufactured from 1975-1980, so it is in the same era as your 2600 tractor. 

It will require modifications, as it was originally built for an industrial tractor. An industrial tractor has a heavier front axle (for loader work) and different front bolster, than your 2600.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Sixbales,
So you think it would basically fit on my tractor with the proper adjustments, though?
Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

With a torch and a welding rig, you can make it fit. The 735 is a heavy duty loader to fit on a little 2600 ag tractor. Does your tractor have power steering? 

Another thing, the front engine mount pump that runs a 735 loader is rated at 21.5 gpm @ 2000 rpm. Does the pump come with the loader? I think that a 2600 hydraulic pump is rated at 8 gpm. So it'll be slow on internal hydraulics.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

yes, my 2600 has power steering. I think it also comes with the pump, but doesn't that pump have to somehow be run by the tractor (like the pto or something)?
Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The loader pump runs off the front of the engine. The pump mounts up front of the grille (down low), with a driveshaft that attaches to the crankshaft pulley.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

thanks for the info.
jim


----------



## peachhead (Jul 20, 2013)

I know there are probably plenty of them out there but I have always been told that it was not recommended to put a loader on the 2000/2600/3000/3600 series of tractor because the axles were not built to support that kind of load. Just my .02, feel free to correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Peachhead,
Thanks for the response. You bring up a really good point that I have been thinking a lot about. I have been told that before, but then I have had other people tell me that since I'm not going to be putting heavy hours on the tractor (probably not more than 150 hours per year on my food plots) that it shouldn't be a problem. I don't want to make a decision I'm going to regret, but I definitely will have work to do that will need a loader. I'd love to hear more from you and from other people on this issue. For that amount of use, will I be wearing out my tractor any time soon? Also, is this a model of loader that once I get it set up it could to go off and on as I need it?
Jim


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

You don't need a loader to make food plots. All you need is a tractor and a disc harrow. Disc the ground up. Sow your seed. Disc it again to cover the seed. QED.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

See the attached parts diagrams. There are two configurations of Ford 735 loader frames. The first parts diagram includes the model 19-638. Note that the front mount is up high. The nose of some industrial tractors is cast iron or steel, so the loader can be mounted directly to the tractor nosepiece. But your 2600 has a sheet metal nosepiece. You will have to modify this type of frame to mount on your front bolster. If you can find one like the second parts diagram, it will be easier to modify for mounting.


You can mount any loader to any tractor. All it takes is work with a torch and welding unit (time & money). The point is that some frames will require more modification work than others.

BTW, that is not a quick-connect loader.


----------



## peachhead (Jul 20, 2013)

That is just what I have been told and what I have read several times, but also if you look there are some bolt/connect holes on the front end of the tractor that can be used for the quick connect type loaders. That is what I have seen the most of when I was looking, and when I first got my tractor I thought pretty hard about putting a loader on it. I haven't seen anything like what you are looking at though. I would think that if you are not going to be using it as a loader day in and day out, and watch your loads, you should be ok. Sometimes I am overly paranoid...


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I'm still not feeling confident about putting the loader on and would love to hear more opinions.
Jim


----------

